# Pricey, but worth it



## Dadoo

I see by the dings that the 4" double square is your favorite.


----------



## FrankA

I have a starett combination square that was my grandfathers it has to be 50yrs old and it is as true today as it was when new. Starett makes great tools that your grandkids will treasure.


----------



## MrWoody

Thanks for the review, these are going on my Xmas wish list.


----------



## croessler

Thanks for the review; I too received one for Christmas and am now lusting after the 12" Combo square. In retrospect would you spend the additional money for the extra heads on the 12" combo?


----------

